# New to FF and trying to stay calm!



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm on my first cycle of IVF - tomorrow is egg collection day. Been trying to stay calm and focused to get through it all - injections, scans etc etc. We've been TTC for about two and a half years (I'm 37, DH also 37). Had m/c in 2006 and body went mad - bled for two months and GP not very helpful. Ended up having a D&C and high-dose antibiotics. No luck since then. Had another D&C in Jan 2008 because they were worried about womb lining being thick - now they say it's fine it's thick, so I'm confused about that one. Had three monitored cycles with clomid and ovitrelle or just ovitrelle before moving to IVF. I know acupuncture is supposed to help all this - but can't face it as well as the IVF this time round. Maybe for the future. I live in Tunbridge Wells, but am travelling to the Lister in London because they have better rates than locally. Anyone else dealing with that issue - travelling and dealing practically with all of that? So far, got 16 follicles or so developing - anyone got any idea how many they would expect to produce eggs? I'm also worried that, having taken ovitrelle last night, some of the larger follicles will pop today before collection - got lots of ovulation-type pains today. Has anyone had experience of that - losing follicles before collection? Would love to hear about it.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome to fertility friends.  Sorry you've been through so much already.  Just want to say hi and wish you the very best for tomorrow.  16 follicles sounds promising.  I had 14, then 15 I think on a couple of our cycles and managed about 11 - 13 eggs.  It's normal to be getting aches and pains at this stage as your body is going through alot.  Take care and let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Tracy xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi just wanted to pop on and say hi and good luck for EC tomorrow hun!  I'm sure you won't have lost any - the timings are very specific!

I did the travelling thing too - while all my scans etc were done in portsmouth (half hour drive for me), my EC and ET were done in the London Fertility Clinic, so had to deal with the travelling etc.  i did different options each time - i.e. driving, tube etc, and the last time we went for a gentle walk and had lunch before we tried to go anywhere after ET!!

Good luck - i will keep an eye out for your progress!

Sallywags


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Jemma and welcome

Firstly just wanted to wish you lots of luck for EC tomorrow      

It is natural to be apprehensive but 16 follies sounds really positive and I'm sure you will end up with a good result.  Also good news that you womb lining seems to be at the right level.

I have lots of experience in travelling for treatment as I live in Jersey and IVF/ICSI is only available on the mainland.  The only advice I can give you in that respect is to make sure that you have plenty of time and are not feeling rushed to get in the car or on a train/plane/boat.  The most important thing is to relax as much as possible.

One of the moderators will leave you some links to the boards which may be of most interest to you but do let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Foxy x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Jemma xx 

Just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomoz   and I hope you gets lots of eggs, Wow 16 follies sounds sounds great xx I'm a poor respnder so I could only dream of getting that many    

With the traveling I simpathise our clinic is about 1 1/4hr drive away so 3hrs there and back!! so its a long way to go for a 10 min scan
there is somewhere slightly closer but its about £1000 more and my clinic was recommended by a close family member who might I add got PG 1st IVF cycle  so fingers crossed for you hun xx

regarding the aches and pains I echo what the other lovely ladies have said its quite natural think of what your body is going through, I always call it '''FOLLIE ACHE'''  

Again wishing you   and sending you  

Keep us informed of how you get on would love to know

Take care
Hayleighxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Jemma

Welcome to FF! You've come to a great place for friendship, support and advice, I think it has kept me sane, well almost  

I hope that your egg collection went well, I will keep my fingers crossed over the weekend for you that you will have two lovely embies to put back in  I actually travel to Cardiff for my scans 4 hour round trip and London for EC and ET, we are in Devon   Last time before ec we stayed in London and with family in Bucks before ET, so it's ok. We decided on our clinic because of success rates and a treatment package they were offering.

I'm going to leave you some links to other areas on FF, if you pop onto any of these boards you will meet other members who you will have lots in common with.

IVF General CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

A great area to meet others in your local area
Locations
CLICK HERE

You'll find sub boards here relating to acupunture and reflexology
Complimentary therapies ~
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0]CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while! However, don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

Jemma, I have everything crossed for you! Sending you lots of  and 

Louj x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

Many thanks for all the lovely replies - I can't tell you  how wonderful it was to sign on and see them all! I felt really supported. I would've replied earlier but urgh I felt ill - just before EC and then for the two days after   Lots of bloating and pain - couldn't sleep at all - and then nauseous. Feel a bit better today but still sore oh my god. Good news though - they collected 20 eggs! 13 have fertilised, which I guess is about the right ratio? Pencilled in for ET tomorrow but waiting to hear in the morning. Wondering if they'll allow any excess embryos go to blastocyst or just freeze them as they are...

Thanks again for all your good wishes - and yeah I'm sure many of us must be travelling to get treatment. It's good to know though - cos I worry about things like is it Ok to travel on the train or drive for several hours after an embryo transfer. I've read different things - some people seem to say you need bed rest, others that it makes no difference. Obviously, when travelling, you gotta be able to move about!!  

Looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing your news too.

Jemma
x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Jemma love xx 

WOW!!! Congrats on 13 ferts hun xx thats great news    Awww I no I was quite poorly after my EC   but I found the ET no problem xx So I wish you loads and loads of luck for tomoz and get those embies back on board the mother ship where they belong xx

TAKE CARE and sending you   

Hayleigh xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Jemma

Sorry that you have been feeling porrly, it can happen     You should definitely tell the clinic how you have been feeling.

20 eggs and 13 fertilised is absolutely brilliant news.  Let us know how it goes today with ET 

Foxy x


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jamme, Congrats! That's brilliant.
I wish you all the best in ET tomorrow.

Glohen


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Jemma welcome to ff and good luck honey with the ET


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jemma,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship

Good luck for your tx    

Nikki xx


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks again for all your lovely messages.    

ET was delayed from Monday to yesterday - had one blastocyst returned to the mother ship (like that phrase...) and one frozen. A couple of other embryos to hear about today. 

Still feeling awful though - apparently my right ovary is now so swollen it's way bigger than my uterus. In lot of pain and feeling really icky but I'm told it's to be expected with that many follicles. I'm having bed rest now for two weeks... hoping I don't end up with OHSS.

Been really teary too - DH is going away for four days, as he tends to do a lot with his job. Family are standing in for him, but it's not the same. He's the only one I want around... Trying to stay strong. Popping onto FF is definitely a help though ... thanks girls.

J.xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Jemma

Great news that you've got a blastie on board and have managed to freeze another.  for your 

Sorry that you still feel awful, the best advice I can give you is to put your feed up and drink lots and lots of water.    

We are all here for you if you need a sounding board while your DH is away, keep us updated.

Foxy x


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Congrat for your blatie and sorry about the way you still feel. I felt the same way yesterday but i'm beetter now, taking lots of water will help because it hepled me.My ET is tomorrow.

Take care,
Glohen


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck with ET, Glohen. 

Jemma x


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

Jemma,

Just wanted to wish you good luck on your  . 

I know how you feel about not having Dh around. Mine works away alot and was away for the whole 2ww. I had Mil waiting on me  and she wouldn't let me leave the settee at all. That resulted in a BFP and he is now 3years old.

Fingers x for you
Michellex


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jemma, thanks my ET went well, now on this long 2ww.
I wish all 2ww ladies best of luck.

Glohen


----------

